

Chinese Supercomputer Now Fastest on Earth - akitchell
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/28/technology/28compute.html?hp

======
igravious
What I find interesting about this is that apparently the Chinese have
developed their own interconnect 'sauce' rather than using Infiniband or
whatever. The article does not mention Linux but I presume that is the
operating software they are using. Oh yeah, reading the comment section in
Engadget to this article reminded me why I stopped even scanning Engadget
posts, talk about infantile.

~~~
icegreentea
What I find more interesting is this bit:

"Mr. Dongarra said a long-running Chinese project to build chips to rival
those from Intel and others remained under way and looked promising. "It’s not
quite there yet, but it will be in a year or two," he said. "

Can anyone comment on how much that comment reflects reality? I don't doubt
China has the ability to do this, but at the same time, China does have a
reputation when it comes to reaching parity with western designs...

~~~
patrickgzill
My understanding was that they were using MIPS derivatives or CPUs that used
the MIPS instruction set.

------
meric

      can perform mathematical operations about 29 million times 
      faster than one of the earliest supercomputers, built in 
      1976.
    

I would like to know how fast is a macbook pro compared to one of the earliest
supercomputer, built in 1976.

